# With apologies to The Ramones



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 14, 2009)

(Original lyrics "I Wanna Be Sedated" by The Ramones)

twenty-twenty-twenty four hours ago-o-o
The country se-pa-ra-ted
That diplomatic stuff was no-go
It only es-ca-la-ted
Pick the side you'll be on
Pick your favorite state
hurry hurry hurry
Before it gets too late
'Cause if you're a conservative
But stuck in a blue state
Oh No-o-o OH OH

twenty-twenty-twenty four hours ago-o-o
The country se-pa-ra-ted
Stores are all sold out of guns and am-mo
Good thing I prep-a-ra-ted
Find your gas pedal
Stomp it with your toes
hurry hurry hurry
Before the highways close
'Cause if you're stuck in Texas
But righties are your foes 
Oh No-o-o OH OH

twenty-twenty-twenty four hours ago-o-o
The country se-pa-ra-ted
Sad that we went completely lo-co
both halves just couldn't take it
Tally up your values
pick where you will be
hurry hurry hurry
before there's WWIII
You really think they'll let us 
break up so peacefully
Oh No-o-o OH OH 


Bang-bang-boombang-boom-bang-bang boombang
The country se-pa-ra-ted
Bang-bang-boombang-boom-bang-bang boombang
The country se-pa-ra-ted
Bang-bang-boombang-boom-bang-bang boombang
The country se-pa-ra-ted
Bang-bang-boombang-boom-bang-bang boombang
The country se-pa-ra-teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Very inventive


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nicely done


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 26, 2009)

I thought it fitting to give this a bump owing to the recent threads further underlining how needless polarized partisanship could very well produce this very result.

This was supposed to be satire, not prophecy, lighten up and have a laugh , people.

PS--Bill--I miss this 80's music satire duel. We've left it too long


----------

